# Dogtra Edge Reviews



## Tartufa10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Has any one purchased the new Dogtra Edge E collar ? I'm interested in upgrading and looking for any reviews 
Thanks


----------



## amretrievers (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a buddy that is getting the Edge here soon. Will ask him what he thinks of it and let you know!


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

also been looking at this for the hounds instead of a new trashbreaker any comparsions out there yet


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

Trying to get to 10 post


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

Post #7...


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

Post #8....


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

Post #9 ....


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

Why oh why do they do that. Introduce a new unit with a couple of nice features and then add two that most people won't use. I know I don't need a light and certainly don't need one with 4 dogs. Could have eliminated the light and left it at 2 dogs maybe 3 max., reduced the cost and sold a lot more of them. Guess I'll stick with my Pro 500......;-)


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry for the post


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes for retrievers it's not needed but the light feature while **** hunting hounds at nite will be awesome and I wish it was a six dog like the trash breaker because there's lots times we have 6+ dogs in the woods running coyotes or bears. For retrievers I agree but we got lots options in that dept.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Try driving across country and airing at night in a strange place. A collar light can come in major handy for a retriever trainer with more than one dog. Actually, it could come in handy for only one dog.


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

I was able to hold the new edge at Dogtra a couple of weeks ago. Very well made unit but I think they dropped the ball big time in one area...

They should have made the buttons on front able to incremently control stimulus level... like the TT 500.


That alone was a deal braker for me.
JW


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Seems to me like it's more targeted for people who train multiple dogs at once (upland or beagle type stuff) than it is for retriever trainers. Where the Pro 500 requires you to flip a switch to change dogs, but gives you 3 levels of stim at your finger tips, the Edge makes you flip a switch (or turn a knob) to change the level of stim, but gives you control of up to 4 dogs at your fingertips.


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

Daytime or at night, mine are always on a leash or trailer tie out when airing. Not worth the risk.



Howard N said:


> Try driving across country and airing at night in a strange place. A collar light can come in major handy for a retriever trainer with more than one dog. Actually, it could come in handy for only one dog.


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

whitefoot said:


> Seems to me like it's more targeted for people who train multiple dogs at once (upland or beagle type stuff) than it is for retriever trainers. Where the Pro 500 requires you to flip a switch to change dogs, but gives you 3 levels of stim at your finger tips, the Edge makes you flip a switch (or turn a knob) to change the level of stim, but gives you control of up to 4 dogs at your fingertips.


Yes... But would't it be nice to do both.

Like the option of the rheostat. You can configure it like a typical Dogtra and have to look at the LED read-out to know what setting you are on OR...

You can configure it with a TT500 like clicker rheostat and be able to select power levels without looking (but by feel).

JW


----------



## blucollark9s (Apr 17, 2004)

Any updated reviews for this collar yet?
likes/dislikes?


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 14, 2010)

Gun Dog Magazine has some reviews on E-Collars located
here:  http://www.gundogmag.com/2012/04/17/e-collar-evolution-top-e-collars-for-2012/


----------

